# After Market Battery Help



## jlangleyrn (Jun 15, 2011)

I purchased some direct from China batteries for my DX, along with a charger ($13 including shipping ) and they worked fine and charged prior to Froyo, but since then greatest battery life on earth, it always show 100% and doesn't charge. Was wondering if anyone has found a way to work around this issue. Worse part is I lost the external charger, which makes these batteries useless. May just need to spend a.little $$$ for an extended life but can't decide. Thanks for any help on this. 
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

but regular batteries work fine? Cus i was gonna say u could possibly wipe batt stats on clockwork and see if that does anything. Unless ur saying u think this is a firmware problem


----------



## jlangleyrn (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes real battery works fine, I'm positive its a firmware thing because it worked fine on 2.1 ( or whatever our phones shipped with prior to froyo but froyo never let it charge.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

